# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > سوال: طراحی سایت ساده با PHP

## Homayoon-T

با سلام خدمت دوستان
من یه مبتدی داخل PHP هستم و میخوام یکی کمکم کنه یه سایت ساده طراحی کنم...
اگه یکی از دوستان آموزش طراحی یه سایت ساده که واسش سیستم پست دادن (البته با تکست ادیتور) بزاره و توضیح بده در مورد کدش ممنون میشم.
با تشکر از شما  :قلب:

----------


## marmooz.exe

مبتدی یعنی در چه حد؟  :لبخند: 
این رو برای کار مشخصّی میخواید یا کلا قصد یاد گرفتن PhP رو دارید؟

----------


## Homayoon-T

قصد یادگرفتن PHP رو دارم ...
ممنون میشم هر چه زودتر یکی از دوستان پاسخ بدهد!
با تشکر از شما

----------


## Mr.Moghadam

* 						آموزش مرحله به مرحله PHP از پايه با مثال 					                                        *

----------


## Homayoon-T

سلام
دوست عزیز من آموزش PHP نخواستم من گفتم یکی از دوستان بیاد یه سایت ساده طراحی کنه به همراه توضیح برای شروع طراحی سایت!
با تشکر

----------


## رضا قربانی

> با سلام خدمت دوستان
> من یه مبتدی داخل PHP هستم و میخوام یکی کمکم کنه یه سایت ساده طراحی کنم...
> اگه یکی از دوستان آموزش طراحی یه سایت ساده که واسش سیستم پست دادن (البته با تکست ادیتور) بزاره و توضیح بده در مورد کدش ممنون میشم.
> با تشکر از شما


 داداش ، چقدر جالبه ، باحالی مگه نه  :لبخند گشاده!: 
خب ببین شما اگه گواهینامه نداشته باشی و هنوز ندونی دنده 1 کامیون چطوری جا می ره  آیا می تونی روی کامیون رانندگی کنی ؟

اول باید قالب نویسی رو به خوبی یاد بگیری و مفهوم کلی کد نویسی که شما (جواب)؟؟
بعد میایی html رو اگر علاقه باشه طی دو هفته می تونی یاد بگیری که شما ؟؟؟
بعد از این مرحله می ری روی قالب نویسی با CSS  که شما ؟؟؟؟
و در نهایت می تونی حالا mysql  و  php  رو با همی یاد بگیری ، اگر علاقه باشه می تونی به مدت طولانی یاد بگیری ولی بازم هر چی می ری جولوتر می بینی هیچی بلد نیستی که شما ؟؟؟؟؟
و در کنار اینها هم می تونی js و jquery رو برای زیبایی قالب و بسیاری از کارهای دیگه بزنی توی رگ  که شما ؟؟؟؟؟؟


و در نهایت ببخشید که شوخی کردم ولی به خدا اینا همه حقیقته  :خجالت: 

موفق باشی دوست من

----------


## Homayoon-T

> داداش ، چقدر جالبه ، باحالی مگه نه 
> خب ببین شما اگه گواهینامه نداشته باشی و هنوز ندونی دنده 1 کامیون چطوری جا می ره  آیا می تونی روی کامیون رانندگی کنی ؟
> 
> اول باید قالب نویسی رو به خوبی یاد بگیری و مفهوم کلی کد نویسی که شما (جواب)؟؟
> بعد میایی html رو اگر علاقه باشه طی دو هفته می تونی یاد بگیری که شما ؟؟؟
> بعد از این مرحله می ری روی قالب نویسی با CSS  که شما ؟؟؟؟
> و در نهایت می تونی حالا mysql  و  php  رو با همی یاد بگیری ، اگر علاقه باشه می تونی به مدت طولانی یاد بگیری ولی بازم هر چی می ری جولوتر می بینی هیچی بلد نیستی که شما ؟؟؟؟؟
> و در کنار اینها هم می تونی js و jquery رو برای زیبایی قالب و بسیاری از کارهای دیگه بزنی توی رگ  که شما ؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> ...


نه به نظرم اینایی که گفتین نیازه حالا ببینید من چیا بلدم!

1- HTML بلدم Css استایل دهی بلدم ولی موقع طراحی سایت با مشکل مواجه میشم!
2- PHP , Mysql تلفیقی از هر دو رو تا طراحی یه سایت ساده بلدم که بتونم پست بدم!
3- Jquery بلد نیستم اول باید برم جاوا اسکریپت رو در حد حرفه ای تر یاد بگیرم عزیز برادر  :لبخند گشاده!: 

در کل اینا آماری بود که من دادم و میخوام یه سایت طراحی کنم که سیستم پست دادنش یکم پیشرفته تر باشه و امکاناتش یکم بیشتر باشه و مقاله ای تا حالا ندیدم بیاد اصول طراحی سایت با کد نمونه رو قدم به قدم تا ساخت یه سایت ساده جلو بره!

و سایت هام رو هم که رو لوکال هاست یا با EasyPHP یا Xampp بالا میارم  :چشمک: 
OOP هم کار کردم ولی دوست دارم فعلا تو این روال کار کنم بعد OOP کد نویسی کنم...
خوب حالا دوستان یه راهنمایی تکمیلی بکنن ممنون میشم!

----------


## arashaliz

اتفاقا پیشنهاد خوبیه میشه یک پروژه ایجاد کرد و هر کسی نظراتش رو بگه و کلا کار خوبیه برای تازه کار ها که کد نویسی رو بلدند ولی برای طراحی و چیاده سازی مشکل دارند
به عنوان مثال خود من چند تا مشکل دارم که کسی جواب درست حسابی نمیده
تا نظر بقیه دوستان چی باشه.

----------


## Homayoon-T

سلام
حالا که هممونن اتفاق نظر داریم بهتره که یکی از دوستان شروع کنه و توضیح بده یه پروژه رو!
با تشکر

----------


## Homayoon-T

دوستان کسی نیست کمک کنه؟
خیلی گذشته ها ... !

----------


## Homayoon-T

سلام

دوستان کسی نیست به این موضوع رسیدگی کنه؟

----------


## hossin.esm

سلام 
منظورت از پروژه ساده چیست ؟ مثال؟

----------


## Homayoon-T

سلام،دوست عزیز
تمام مطالب تاپیک رو بخون متوجه میشی!
منظورم اینه که یه نفر بیاد یه سایت با PHP برنه و توضیح بده که چطور HTML رو با PHP مخلوط کرده!
با تشکر

----------


## رضا قربانی

> سلام،دوست عزیز
> تمام مطالب تاپیک رو بخون متوجه میشی!
> منظورم اینه که یه نفر بیاد یه سایت با PHP برنه و توضیح بده که چطور HTML رو با PHP مخلوط کرده!
> با تشکر


 ببین داداش شما php رو نمی تونی با html مخلوط کنی !!  اما بقیه چیزا رو می تونی با php مخلوط کنی.

برای مثال می خوایی یک جدول html رو در فایل php  بخونی . باید از echo""; استفاده کنی
echo'<table>textttttttttttttttttttttttttt</Table';
در echo  کردن هم می تونی از جفت کدیشن استفاده کنی و هم از تک !!!! اگر از جفت کدیشن استفاده کنی می تونی متغیر هم داخلش همراه با html  بذاری و کارهای دیگه :


$Reza="<tr><td>text</td></tr>";
echo"<table> $Reza </Table>";
اما اگر همین رو با تک کدیشن بنویسی باید به این صورت عمل کنی :

$Reza="<tr><td>text</td></tr>";
echo'<table> '.$Reza.' </Table>';

شما در مثال های بالا Html  رو با php ترکیب کردید . حالا من یه کم سبک توضیح دادم . شما می تونید قالب خودتون رو به این صورت در بیارین

----------


## Neghab69

سلام ممنون ميشم اگه اين كارو بكنيد و يك پرو‍ژه رو از اول يكي بياد توضيح بده. چون منم دقيقا همين مشكلو دارم . كدنويسي بلدم ولي نميدونم چجوري پياده سازي كنم. :ناراحت:

----------


## solduzi

این جوری کاری از پیش نمی ره!    باید یه چند تا موضوع پیشنهاد کنید تا طبق نظر جمع (مثلا هر موضوعی بیشتر ازش تشکر شد) یک موضوع انتخاب بشه و یک یا چند نفر از اساتید گرامی شروع کنن به نوشتن و توضیحش. 

نظر خود من طراحی یه آزمون آنلاینه. چون چیز جالب و تجربه جدیدی هست واسه خودم

----------


## s.mhb71

سلام دوستان
منم مثل خییلی از دوستان قوانین php و طراحی سایت درحد مبتدی میدونم اما برای پیاده سازی یه سایت خیلی مشکل دارم ممنون میشم اگر درباره پیاده سازی یه سایت مثلا یه سایت ساده مدرسه توضیح بدید.

----------

